# ,       .   ?

## Luza

?
     *  ?....)

----------

,     ,        ,     ...

----------

Art- studio " Vizaje "
. 1  4
:693315 (8063) 4542342

----------


## AlexCorvus

. 
      .
 -   .    -      .     : " "  " "   " ", " ",       .
        -. 
,        ?

----------


## Mihey

http://poltava.globalinfo.ua/zdorovj...karta_proezda/  .  .       .

----------


## AlexCorvus



----------

